# Website am Traffic-Limit - Kunde/Admin bekommen keine Nachricht



## JeGr (30. Okt. 2015)

Ahoi,
hatte das oben beschriebene Phänomen. Kunde meldet sich heute morgen, Website zeigt Baustelle/Default an. Nachgeschaut: ist disabled wegen Traffic. Also Trafficfeld erhöht, Website wieder enabled und nachgeschaut, warum zum Geier das nicht alarmiert wurde.

Syslog sagt: 00:30:01 wurde

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
ausgeführt. So weit so gut. Trotzdem keine Mail erhalten. Dann aber:
```
Cron Log sagt mir 2 Sekunden später

```
Fr 30. Okt 00:30:02 CET 2015 PHP Warning:  mail(): Multiple or malformed newlines found in additional_header in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 694
Fr 30. Okt 00:30:02 CET 2015 PHP Warning:  mail(): Multiple or malformed newlines found in additional_header in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 694
```
Schauen wir uns die Zeile 693-695 an:

```
for($r = 0; $r < count($recipients); $r++) {
                mail($recipients[$r], $mailSubject, $mailBody, $mailHeaders);
        }
```
@Till oder @falko
Ist da was bekannt, dass es ein Problem gibt?
Wo könnten wir hier nachforschen, warum keine Mails raus gehen?
Ist es möglich, nicht erst zum harten Down-nehmen der Site eine Mail zu bekommen, sondern bei 5-10% vor Limit damit man den Kunden auch vorwarnen kann? So ist das extrem unpraktisch.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## florian030 (30. Okt. 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit http://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/commit/2110eb584f931d41ea1265240ab0cd320c4facff


----------



## JeGr (30. Okt. 2015)

Ahoi @florian030 
Ist der Patch schon in irgendeinem Bugfix enthalten? Ich dachte bislang ich wäre auf dem letzten Patchlevel oder ist das bislang nur im Master gefixt?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2015)

Ist bislang nur im master.


----------



## JeGr (30. Okt. 2015)

OK, wenn ich das händisch ändere müsste das ja mit einem evtl. patch release eh überschrieben werden, korrekt?


----------



## JeGr (30. Okt. 2015)

Andere Frage zum Traffic exceeded: In der entsprechenden Site steht nun neben dem Wert des Traffics "*(Traffic quota exceeded)"*.
Nachdem ich das Limit manuell erhöht habe, ist es das aber immer noch. Wird das nur nächtlich konfiguriert?


----------



## florian030 (31. Okt. 2015)

Wenn Du das Limit änderst, musst Du auf den nächsten Laufen von cron_daily warten.


----------



## JeGr (3. Nov. 2015)

@florian030 So wie ich die Routine gelesen habe geht das ja an den Kunden sowie den Admin(?) - welche Mailadresse wird denn für den Admin (oder Reseller?) ausgewählt? Beim Reseller ist es ja klar definiert, aber beim Admin wüsste ich nicht, dass ich eine hinterlegt habe (vielleicht bin ich jetzt auch betriebsblind)


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2015)

Admin Adresse: Siehe System > Interface config.


----------



## JeGr (3. Nov. 2015)

@Till Herzlichen Dank, ich sags ja - betriebsblind. Macht natürlich Sinn.


----------



## JeGr (5. Nov. 2015)

@Till @florian030 @falko
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das vielleicht schon bei euch auf der Agenda steht: Warum die Abkehr vom Prinzip wie es in ISPC2 umgesetzt war? Dort hat man bei (ich denke) ~15-20% unterhalb der Quota Schwelle eine Mail bekommen (auf einem Altsystem das demnächst abgeschaltet wird, bekomme ich das immer noch). Einen harten Cut und einfach abschalten mit Mail ist für uns zu hart. Ich denke dass viele, die ISPC einsetzen nicht unbedingt jeden Kunden mit harten Limits betreiben, sondern eher wie so oft eine Mischkalkulation an Traffic einsetzen. Wenn also 9 Kunden das Limit von bspw. 1GB eh nie brauchen, ist es jetzt nicht so dramatisch, wenn der #10 dann eben ab und an mal die 1GB reißt (nur als Beispiel). Bei solch harten Limits hab ich aber das Problem, dass mir am nächsten Morgen der Kunde tobend auf der Matte steht, warum die Webpräsenz hart offline ist. Andernfalls - ohne Limit - ist aber eine Übersicht bei vielen Webs einfach unpraktisch. Hat es einen spezifischen Grund, warum die "Vorwarnung" wie bei ISPC2 nicht mehr existiert? Ist es geplant, dass man hier (ggf. auch konfigurierbar) wieder was einbauen kann?
Soweit ich gesehen habe, ist der ganze Deaktivierungsprozess ja getriggert durch den Cron Aufruf jede Nacht, der auch die Mails versendet. Es wäre doch somit auch nicht schwer hier eine Vorwarnung bei bspw. -10/15% zu versenden (Kunde nähert sich seinem Limit)? Ansonsten wäre ja auch eine Option das Deaktivieren des Webs abzuschalten (konfigurierbar?) um damit das Limit als eine Art Softlimit zu nutzen?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## JeGr (21. Mai 2016)

Da exakt das gerade wieder passierte mit dem Shop eines Kunden, nochmals die Nachfrage ob das ggf. auf der Agenda steht es zumindest umschaltbar zu machen, dass bei Erreichen des Limits eine Mail rausgeht und nicht deaktiviert wird. Das ist extrem lästig, da um 00:30 selten noch jemand wach ist wenn der Cron läuft und morgens um 8h der Kunde sauer anruft. Dem ist das recht wurscht, er zahlt ja den Zusatztraffic auch, aber das jetzige System finde ich in der Praxis doch recht bedenklich, dem Kunden einfach den Hahn zuzudrehen.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

ISPConfig 3 versendet doch eine quota warnung bei erreichen von 90% des speicherplatzes.


----------



## JeGr (22. Mai 2016)

Die Quota Warnung geht dann an den Web Eigentümer? Denn ich als Admin bzw. der Reseller hat keine bekommen. Das hatte mich dann auch verwundert und die Mail "abgeschaltet" kam dann etwas aprubt 

Trotzdem wäre mir persönlich ein "Mail mit Markierung" aber nicht gleich disablen lieber. Also Soft/Hard Limits quasi festlegen. Aber die 90% Mail an den Reseller/Admin würde zur Aufmerksamkeit auch reichen. Wird die über den Nightly Cron gesendet wie auch die Abschaltung? Dann könnte ich das ggf. selbst rausnehmen/einbauen.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

Sorry, ich hab da etwas schnell gelesen. die notfications betreffen qeb quotas, nicht traffic. für Traffic gibt es das noch ncht. Kannst ja mal einen Faeture Request im Bugtracker aufmachen. https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/issues


----------



## JeGr (31. Mai 2016)

@Till OK danke, ich habs momentan mal böse einfach auskommentiert (disable webspace), würde aber eine Lösung wie in
https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/issues/3937
bevorzugen, da das IMHO wesentlich profesioneller vom Handling wäre


----------



## xxfog (29. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

hatte heute das gleiche Problem - ein "Feature Request" exisitert ja nun - aber er ist noch nicht terminiert? Oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Beste Grüße
Steffan


----------



## rrehnelt (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo!
Ist denn hier eine Umsetzung geplant? Ich warte auch händeringend auf eine Umsetzung. Damit verärgere ich nur meine Kunden.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2019)

In diesem Thread hier geht es um einen Bug der in 2015 aufgetreten war und lange behoben ist. Sowohl admin als auch Kunden Notification gibt es und funktioniert, kannst Du unter System > Server config > web aktivieren (Send overtraffic notification to admin, Send overtraffic notification to client) anschalten. Die Benachrichtigung erfolgt bei Sperrung der Webseite per Email. Der Feature request Link bzgl. einer anderen Funktionalität der hier nachträglich gepostet wurde hat mit dem ursprünglichen Problem nichts zu tun.


----------



## rrehnelt (1. Apr. 2019)

Meine Frage war bezüglich der Überschreitung des Limits (Feature Request). Denn die Webseite wird direkt deaktiviert, wenn das Limit erreicht wird. Eine Warnung im Vorfeld wäre hier wünschenswert.


----------

